# Canon USA - New Lens Rebates



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="small" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-usa-new-lens-rebates/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-usa-new-lens-rebates/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-usa-new-lens-rebates/"></a></div>
<p style="text-align: left;"><strong>Qualifying Products (Rebate in brackets)</strong>

Rebates run from Oct. 23, 2011 until Nov. 23, 2011.</p>
<p style="text-align: left;">Below each lens is linked to the corresponding B&H page.</p>
<p style="text-align: left;">
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/519474-USA/Canon_2045B002_Super_Wide_Angle_EF.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM</a>Ã‚Â $2199 ($160)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423691-USA/Canon_1056B002AA_EF_85mm_f_1_2L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 85mm f/1.2L II</a>Ã‚Â $2049 ($150)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112539-USA/Canon_2520A004_Telephoto_EF_135mm_f_2_0L.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 135mm f/2L USM</a>Ã‚Â $1014 ($75)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12142-USA/Canon_2514A002_Normal_EF_50mm_f_1_8.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 50mm f/1.8 II</a>Ã‚Â $115 ($10)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12058-USA/Canon_2518A003_Telephoto_EF_100mm_f_2_0.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 100mm f/2 USM</a>Ã‚Â $464 ($35)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/457678-USA/Canon_1258B002AA_EF_70_200mm_f_4L_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM</a>Ã‚Â $1249 ($100)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732106-USA/Canon_4426B002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_6L_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM</a>Ã‚Â $1499 ($100)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647013-USA/Canon_3560B002_EF_S_15_85mm_f_3_5_5_6_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM</a>Ã‚Â $734 ($65)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/425812-USA/Canon_1242B002AA_EF_S_17_55mm_f_2_8_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS USM</a>Ã‚Â $1099 ($80)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/319783-USA/Canon_9321A002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_5_6_DO.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS DO USM</a>Ã‚Â $1309 ($90)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/371176-USA/Canon_0284B002_EF_S_60mm_f_2_8_Macro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM</a>Ã‚Â $429 ($40)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/194451-USA/Canon_4657A006_100mm_f_2_8_USM_Macro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM</a>Ã‚Â $559 ($40)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/647011-USA/Canon_3554B002_EF_100mm_f_2_8L_Macro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM</a>Ã‚Â $979 ($70)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112541-USA/Canon_2539A007_Telephoto_EF_180mm_f_3_5L.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM</a>Ã‚Â $1469 ($110)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606803-USA/Canon_3553B002_Wide_Tilt_Shift_TS_E_17mm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">TS-E 17mm f/4L</a>Ã‚Â $2329 ($170)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606804-USA/Canon_3552B002_TS_E_24mm_f_3_5L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II</a>Ã‚Â $2049 ($150)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/194480-USA/Canon_2356A002_MR_14EX_TTL_Macro_Ring.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Macro Ring Lite MR-14EX</a>Ã‚Â $519 ($30)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/239656-USA/Canon_2357A002_MT_24EX_Macro_Twin_Lite.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX</a>Ã‚Â $789 ($40)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754467-USA/Canon_5247B002_Speedlite_270EX_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Speedlite 270EX II</a>Ã‚Â $159 ($10)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754468-USA/Canon_5246B002_Speedlite_320EX.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Speedlite 320EX</a>Ã‚Â $234 ($15)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/571297-USA/Canon_2805B002_430EX_II_Speedlite_TTL.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Speedlite 430EX II</a>Ã‚Â $279 ($20)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486706-USA/Canon_1946B002_Speedlite_580EX_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Speedlite 580EX II</a>Ã‚Â $469 ($30)</li>
</ul>
<p style="text-align: left;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ianhar (Oct 25, 2011)

sigh.. why is there never a rebate in australia


----------



## Stuart (Oct 25, 2011)

In the UK we get occasional cashbacks, but not normally on this many lenses.
but the rebate listed here is only about 7% - its good but not in anyway amazing enough to make much difference to making a purchase decision.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello retailer price increases . . . jump on this as soon as they hit if you want one; about a year ago US retailers caught wise to the rebate thing and started bumping the prices of bodies when the rebates come in . . . sad. I never thought I'd be happier with a mail-in rebate :/

This one is just plain silly:
EF 50mm f/1.8 II $115 ($10)


----------



## yankidank (Oct 27, 2011)

Decided to finally pick up a 100mm macro lens because of the small rebate price drop. I've been thinking about it for a while, and this seems like a good enough reason to commit to my first macro.


----------

